# Corrugated Fiberglass Roof



## theriver (Sep 16, 2008)

I have an 800 square foot cabin with a corrugated fiberglass roof that was installed on wiggle board and purloins on the trusses so that we could get the full benefit of light through the roof. The present roof is nine years old and I am thinking about putting on a new fiberglass roof. My questions is in regards to the best way to do this one of two choices 1. Take off the old corrugated fiberglass by removing the rubberized screws and installing the new corrugated fiberglas or 2. Installing the new corrugated fiberglass on top of the old fiberglass which might give me more portection in the event of water leaks. 
We are in Soldotna Alaska and the home is only used during the five months of summer but it is subject to the Alaska winters and snow load.
Please give me your recommendations and the reason for them. Thank you very much Theriver.


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

If it was me I would take the old roofing off and install new. You can get several rolls of Grace Vycor. They come in 4" rolls. Take the old off, strip in the purlins with the Vycor, then install the new roofing panels. 
If you live in Anchorage then go to Spenard Building Supply on Lois Dr. They will have the Vycor.


Keith


----------

